# 5 hours of math *sigh* here we go...



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

We are supposed to use last years competition math test to simulate a testing environment, and talk through the problems with the kids to prepare them for chapter test tommorrow, and regional test next saturday. They are given under time conditions, and are really intense. This is what the coach wants us to do today.

Did I mention how I HATE math? My kids love it though, so here we go... See you in five hours or so.

Cindyc.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

ON lunch break now. *sigh* Did I mention how much I HATE math!

Cindyc.


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

I hear you, math (meaning book work math) has never been my strong suit and now I am trying to teach to my dd's. One of them get's it pretty quick the other I have to work with a little more. I am very confident in every other subject, but math, yuck!

Dee


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

Ashtina98 said:


> I hear you, math (meaning book work math) has never been my strong suit and now I am trying to teach to my dd's. One of them get's it pretty quick the other I have to work with a little more. I am very confident in every other subject, but math, yuck!
> 
> Dee


My kids seem to "get it". I don't. This is NOT book work math. This is really logic disguised as math. EVERY problem is multi-step. MOST problems are multi-discipline (both algebra and geometry for example). ALL of the problems are TRICK questions. It as done wonders for my kids math ability and they LOVE it, because it is a thinking exercise. I on the other hand, am lost. Fortunately my husband is able to help them when it gets beyond me, which in competition season, is right about... two weeks ago? I just hang on for dear life for the last month of if. 

Oh well, time to get back to it, I guess.

Cindyc.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

Taking a break from countdown round. (Rapid fire verbal math... 45 seconds to answer, first right answer wins.) 
Anyone who is listening, thanks. The kids are having the time of their lives. Me, I'd rather be at the dentist! 
The questions are like this...
"Moving along a particular line in the Cartesian plane, whin the x-value increases by 3 units, the y-value increases by 7 units. When the x-value increases by 9 units, by how many units will the y-value increase."

OR
"A tissure box has a length of 9 inches, a width of 5 inches, and a height of 2 inches. What is the volume of the box in cubic inches?

OK, not too difficult, but in 45 seconds? Remember these are 6th and 7th graders. * IT IS MAKING MY HEAD SPIN! * But I have the answers.  

Cindyc.


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

would make me sick to my stomach and I was actually really good in school in math..it seems from my POV that math is so much more advanced now than it was in my school days..(this is my 25th year anniversary)


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

ArkansasLady said:


> would make me sick to my stomach and I was actually really good in school in math..it seems from my POV that math is so much more advanced now than it was in my school days..(this is my 25th year anniversary)


ArkansasLady, I'm sorry, I don't kwow what POV means? Point of View maybe? 

In any case, I know I didn't do this kind of math in school, but then I didn't compete. I have a friend studying for the GRE, and she says that what my kids are doing is actually HARDER than what she was given in her study course. I find that hard to believe, but that is what she said. Yes, I did feel sick to my stomach a bit today. To my kids, it was just another day of play. :shrug: I don't guess I'll ever be a math person.

Cindyc.


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

This is were I am very grateful my DH stregth is math!!! He's an engineer. So if we do homeschool (DD is 2) he's gets to teach the advance Math. I am fortunate his strength is my weakness and his weakness is my strength!


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

christij said:


> This is were I am very grateful my DH stregth is math!!! He's an engineer. So if we do homeschool (DD is 2) he's gets to teach the advance Math. I am fortunate his strength is my weakness and his weakness is my strength!


Yea, that is a good thing. Dh does teach a lot of the math at the point. And the team coaching sessions weekly fill in gaps, but there are some things, for the puposes of competition, that he does not have the time to do... like the memory work, and the practice competition rounds, etc... (they give me the answers to those...) and helping them to schedule and define all of the terms... 

Cindyc.


----------

